# Ich...ich...ich!!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey All! I keep on having problems with ich...its not my water parameters but most of the fish i buy from my LFS are dodgy! The 2 zebra danios i transferred to the 5g have got ich, the one has had it now for over two weeks and it wont dissapear but the other hasn't got it at all. I am treating with Waterlife Myxazin which is meant to take longer to cure but not to leave sores etc on the fish.

How come it will not dissapear?
Has it gone but just left the ich marks on the body of the fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What temp is your tank? I thought ich spots would drop off as part of its life cycle and (if not medicated) you'd get new spots.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

The temperature is about 28 celsius, no new spots have appeared but they aren't going....?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the main problem seems to be that you are trying to eliminate parasites with an antibiotic drug.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

It has worked in the past, but the salt and put temperature thing is useless!


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Go out and buy a bottle of quick cure, take out your carbon, slowly raise the temperature, and add aquarium salt. Rinse and repeat until the ick is gone. Now if someone could tell me what medication to use on smooth skinned fish...?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ick Guard II is a perennial favorite


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I have got rid of the Ich now...so no problems anymore!


----------

